# Repositioning of endothelial keratoplasty



## elenax (Oct 20, 2010)

AAPC colleague!!!

How would you code a repositioning of malpositioned endothelial keratoplasty lenticle?...this patient had a 65756 on August, had a complication and on September had the repostioning...would you code the same code as 65756-52 or 78...I dont see another code for reposition of a cornea graft....don't like  using de unlisted codes!...any thoughts!!!

The operative report reads as follows:

The donor endothelial keratoplasty lenticle was identified, noted to be mobile in the anterior chamber, free of any adhesions to the iris.  The separate full thickness corneal stab incisions placed at the time of the initial procedure were identified and opened with blunt dissection to be used as drainage sites for later in the procedure...the donor lenticle was postioned carefully in appostion with the posterior surface of the patient's corneal stoma and was centered with gentle manipulation and the use of an external rolling device to reposition the donor lenticle.  This also helped fluid to drain from within the interface between the posterior stroma...and the anterior surface of the donor lenticle...


----------

